# Please help!!



## joan43 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi there everybody! I'm new to this site, so please be gentle with me LoL!!
I live in Sheffield, England, UK & i'm doing my family tree & i've got stuck on 1 family member. So i'm hoping you lovely people out there can help, if not then at least i've tried, here goes.
I'm looking for the family members of, George Henry Cartledge, who is my great uncle, brother to my grandad. He was the eldest, i believe, of 6 children. He was born in Sheffield, England, UK. His brothers & sisters names are, (if this helps), Hilda, Mary, Joseph, Elizabeth & Jack, (my grandad). He was born in 1894. He married Emma Flood-McLoughlin in Nottingham, England, UK, on 02/08/1919. Some time during the 1930's they emmigrated to Australia, where, i don't know. I hope this is where you can hopefully help me.
If this person rings any bells to anyone, please get in touch. 
I'll keep my fingers crossed in the mean time!
Thanks Jenny Broadbent nee Cartledge XX


----------



## divine (Sep 14, 2009)

hello, I'm also new on this site. I've just registered. Getting to know better on this.


----------

